# My scope set up is coming along



## Art Sonneborn

The Vistascope screen frame is mounted,a portion of the front modifications are completed. The projection room area for the HT 5000 is coming along with the cut out for the projector shelf.


I will post some pics later.


Art


----------



## thebland

Man the screen is wide...is 1080P at your preferred seating distance too close?! Will you see pixels...?


Post some pix!


----------



## thebland

I understand you can assemble it in the frame wall. How did the assembly go?


How far back from the screen do the front of your LCRs sit? 10", 8" closer?


Let us know when you get the masking and BRIC system going...I'd like your impressions of masking mechanism and BRIC.


----------



## evilution

ttiwwp


----------



## Art Sonneborn












Yes it is big. Front row is just 2x height (minimum SEMPTE seating distance). I've already seen the projector on a taller and wider screen at 16 x9 then I will have with the new set up and I couldn't see pixels. I have a friends with better than 20/20 vision and they could however.


The screen material will be the same distance from the LCR cones as before (around 11" or so).


I will post as progress worth looking at is made.


Art


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *evilution* /forum/post/11415525
> 
> 
> ttiwwp



Sorry, my abridged internet dictionary didn't have that one.


Art


----------



## pocoloco

awesome... can't wait to see the finalized version.


----------



## CAVX

WOW Art, that screen is HUGE!


Mark


----------



## thebland

Art,


Are you going to be able to use your drapes?


That mutha is huge!!!


----------



## Mark_H

Sweet! Best thing now is that you cannot get a bigger screen in there so that's one item to cross of any future upgraditis list










Mark


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebland* /forum/post/11417083
> 
> 
> Art,
> 
> 
> Are you going to be able to use your drapes?
> 
> 
> That mutha is huge!!!



Yes, I will but only about six to seven inches of peekaboo when open for accent. We could have cut back the towers a little more but I felt that this is the best compromise for maintaining the look of the towers.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mark_H* /forum/post/11417224
> 
> 
> Sweet! Best thing now is that you cannot get a bigger screen in there so that's one item to cross of any future upgraditis list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark



Mark,

You know you are probably the main reason I went this way ,following your lead, but the room is 20' wide so despite the fact that it would be very very unlikely..............










Art


----------



## kgveteran

Wow. Keep the pics coming. Once you get the CIH idea in your head it all becomes very clear on how to watch movies.


KG


----------



## CAVX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kgveteran* /forum/post/11417653
> 
> 
> Wow. Keep the pics coming. Once you get the CIH idea in your head it all becomes very clear on how to watch movies.
> 
> 
> KG



The ONLY way to watch movies










Mark


----------



## Mark_H

Art, I love the symmetry that screen shape has with your room. This is also one of the things I like about CIH - if you get the room shape right, not only do you get the largest screen possible it also looks *SO* right.


Mark


----------



## kgveteran

Hey Art,

What screen material are you using ?


KG


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kgveteran* /forum/post/11420690
> 
> 
> Hey Art,
> 
> What screen material are you using ?
> 
> 
> KG



Stewart Studiotech 130 X2 microperf.


Art


----------



## coldmachine

Congrats Art, looking good. My screen was the last thing to go in and i had to be away at the time. When I got back it was all in, I missed seeing it go up, mores the pity. What are you using sound wise?


Good health a good fortune to enjoy the theatre.


----------



## strange_brew




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebland* /forum/post/11415014
> 
> 
> I understand you can assemble it in the frame wall. How did the assembly go?
> 
> 
> How far back from the screen do the front of your LCRs sit? 10", 8" closer?
> 
> 
> Let us know when you get the masking and BRIC system going...I'd like your impressions of masking mechanism and BRIC.



Art, I might have missed it, but wondering what you're doing for masking? Is it a Stewart system?


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coldmachine* /forum/post/11420935
> 
> 
> Congrats Art, looking good. My screen was the last thing to go in and i had to be away at the time. When I got back it was all in, I missed seeing it go up, mores the pity. What are you using sound wise?
> 
> 
> Good health a good fortune to enjoy the theatre.



Thanks but the short version is Seaton Catalyst LCRs,Seaton Submersive subwoofers,Triad in wall surrounds and subwoofers,AVM50 prepro,Dolby-Lake uber equalizer.


Art


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *strange_brew* /forum/post/11422223
> 
> 
> Art, I might have missed it, but wondering what you're doing for masking? Is it a Stewart system?



Here it is:



http://www.stewartfilm.com/ 











It is the Vistascope with BRIC controller.






Art


----------



## coldmachine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/11422356
> 
> 
> Thanks but the short version is Seaton Catalyst LCRs,Seaton Submersive subwoofers,Triad in wall surrounds and subwoofers,AVM50 prepro,Dolby-Lake uber equalizer.
> 
> 
> Art



Whats your opinion of the Lake? I'm having my network updated and will be hoping to demo this unit after that. I tried the Audyssey and felt, whilst good, it was not good enough.I've heard great things about the MESA eq.


Could you throw down a few words?


Thanks.


----------



## kgveteran

I think he will be busy watching for a while


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coldmachine* /forum/post/11422547
> 
> 
> Whats your opinion of the Lake? I'm having my network updated and will be hoping to demo this unit after that. I tried the Audyssey and felt, whilst good, it was not good enough.I've heard great things about the MESA eq.
> 
> 
> Could you throw down a few words?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Not nearly enough experience yet. I will let you know when I can add something worth reading.


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kgveteran* /forum/post/11422634
> 
> 
> I think he will be busy watching for a while



True !







I will ,however,need to work with the audio side as well over the next five weeks before my HT meet.


Art


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mark_H* /forum/post/11418210
> 
> 
> Art, I love the symmetry that screen shape has with your room. This is also one of the things I like about CIH - if you get the room shape right, not only do you get the largest screen possible it also looks *SO* right.
> 
> 
> Mark



Mark,

After you said that I realized that your thought has a good basis. The screen is 2.35:1 my room is 2.2:1.


Art


----------



## PF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/11414551
> 
> 
> ...The projection room area for the HT 5000 is coming along with the cut out for the projector...
> 
> 
> Art



HT5000!? HT5000!!?? That's gotta be a joke. What happened to the G90? Is nothing sacred?


----------



## CAVX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PF* /forum/post/11423830
> 
> 
> HT5000!? HT5000!!?? That's gotta be a joke. What happened to the G90? Is nothing sacred?



Whilst the ISCO III is a big lens, it is not big enough to handle one tube of the G90, much less all three







something has to give...


Mark


----------



## thebland

Art


What is the story with the Lake's fan noise.


mark mentioned it was somewhat loud and, in a set up like mine where the equipment is nearby, it may be too loud...


Have you put an SPL meter near it?


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebland* /forum/post/11425000
> 
> 
> Art
> 
> 
> What is the story with the Lake's fan noise.
> 
> 
> mark mentioned it was somewhat loud and, in a set up like mine where the equipment is nearby, it may be too loud...
> 
> 
> Have you put an SPL meter near it?



The fan comes on at start up is by far the loudest thing in the rack but only comes on to high when needed. I've always had barely adequate cooling in my component room. I found that if I kept the temp below 90 at the top of the rack (the hottest place at the back of the rack) it never comes on. I'm rectifying this situation with a mini split like you have. I'm guessing except for a few seconds at start up you will never hear it. It is a beautiful piece so I'd not want to hide it away but ,thankfully, that will not be necessary.You will see when you come over in a few weeks but if I were you I'd feel comfortable that it won't be a thought in your theater.


Art


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PF* /forum/post/11423830
> 
> 
> HT5000!? HT5000!!?? That's gotta be a joke. What happened to the G90? Is nothing sacred?



Paul,

The G90 stack had an incredible picture but I was bitten by all of the things the HT 5000 could do well including lighting up a 14' wide screen (would have required four G90s).



Art


----------



## thebland

Art,


Tell us about your experiences with the Isco lens.


Have you set it up? Amount of pin cusioning? Difficulty in setting up? What you like??


----------



## owl1

Is the HT5000 the new Sim2 ($50k) projector? I love Sim2 but ouch!!


----------



## GetGray




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *owl1* /forum/post/11426051
> 
> 
> Is the HT5000 the new Sim2 ($50k) projector?



Yep, and several lens options, none included.


----------



## eq_shadimar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *evilution* /forum/post/11415525
> 
> 
> ttiwwp



This thread is worthless without pictures










It is so weird to see your room without the G90's hanging there







however I think that you will enjoy the scope setup as well.


Great progress so far!


Laters,

Jeff


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eq_shadimar* /forum/post/11426336
> 
> 
> This thread is worthless without pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is so weird to see your room without the G90's hanging there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> however I think that you will enjoy the scope setup as well.
> 
> 
> Great progress so far!
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Jeff



Thanks ! This was the closest I could find in my dictionary and I had to laugh when i saw it:


TIATLG

Truly, I Am The Living God










Art


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebland* /forum/post/11425736
> 
> 
> Art,
> 
> 
> Tell us about your experiences with the Isco lens.
> 
> 
> Have you set it up? Amount of pin cusioning? Difficulty in setting up? What you like??



It should be mounted with the projectior in the next few days.


Art


----------



## thebland

Are you doing it? Ken?


----------



## Art Sonneborn

Dave Norris,Ken and I. There are still several unknowns which will simply have to be evaluated at the time. The throw is going to be right around 28'- 29'. A shelf for the projector to allow a few different throw ratios to be looked at is complete. The port will be cut midday tomorrow. Instead of mounting on the ceiling Dave is building a craddle for the projector to sit in.


All of this will take a couple of days. My goal is to be fully evaluating the set up,loaded with the new color management software and testing the masking system by Friday. As this goes along ,I will keep the thread updated.


Art


----------



## thebland

I am curious to know the set up issues with the lens and how complicated it is to set up the BRIC system? Looking forward to your posts.


----------



## Gary Lightfoot

Hi Art,


The new screen looks fantastic in your room - perfect in fact. Don't you think scope makes 16:9 look so 'yesterday'?











Gary


----------



## Nasty N8

WOW this is cool but like said just looks like it is lacking something without the G90's.


Nate


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary Lightfoot* /forum/post/11448343
> 
> 
> Hi Art,
> 
> 
> The new screen looks fantastic in your room - perfect in fact. Don't you think scope makes 16:9 look so 'yesterday'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary



Well for me when the projector is throwing a picture on that 14' wide screen I'll tell you.










Art


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nasty N8* /forum/post/11448854
> 
> 
> WOW this is cool but like said just looks like it is lacking something without the G90's.
> 
> 
> Nate




The way taking that out opened up the room is one of several reasons I made the change. Although the very cool hush box did as good a job as could be, it still ate a ton of space right in the middle of the room.


I'm very much looking foward to the the use of a projection booth idea with the long throw lens.


Art


----------



## Nasty N8

Yes they were the Elephant in the room.


Nate


----------



## AVSRichard

Art,


Having seen much of the stuff come in and out, I can't wait to see it in action, and after enough experience with them, your reaction.


The sky is the limit!


Richard


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/11425134
> 
> 
> (would have required four G90s).
> 
> 
> 
> Art



Hmmmmm.........

















Damn that screen is HUGE.


Cliffy


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/11466012
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn that screen is HUGE.
> 
> 
> Cliffy



True ! Things are coming along. Carpet tomorrow,ceiling sanded and first coat of black. All but the fabric cut out for the port,cradle for the HT 5000 on the shelf,all but the top strip of fabric on the screen wall. Carpet tomorrow,Friday projector and screen material go in for testing.


Art


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Looks like things are come down to the line sir. As stressful as upgrades, and meets are I bet you are really starting to feel it. Since that room is your decompression camber doubly so. Still It looks like the end is in sight.


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/11468576
> 
> 
> Looks like things are come down to the line sir. As stressful as upgrades, and meets are I bet you are really starting to feel it. Since that room is your decompression camber doubly so. Still It looks like the end is in sight.




Yea ,I'm certain that I'm becoming rather unpopular with several folks involved in this project ,whom I care about very much ,so that should tell you something. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that the critical steps will be behind me after this weeekend but ,as things have been going, I'm not counting any chickens.I'm certain that based on the fact that I've seen the projector in action in 4x3 and 16x9 and the way the room is looking right now, whenever it is completed ,it will put that stupid grin on my face.


It ain't the same watching a movie in the rec room trust me.










Art


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/11468763
> 
> 
> Yea ,I'm certain that I'm becoming rather unpopular with several folks involved in this project ,whom I care about very much ,so that should tell you something. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that the critical steps will be behind me after this weeekend but ,as things have been going, I'm not counting any chickens.I'm certain that based on the fact that I've seen the projector in action in 4x3 and 16x9 and the way the room is looking right now, whenever it is completed ,it will put that stupid grin on my face.
> 
> 
> It ain't the same watching a movie in the rec room trust me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Art



Sounds to me like someone's mouth is going to be a fly catcher this weekend.










Cliffy


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Slack Jaw... is that a Dental term??


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/11473815
> 
> 
> Slack Jaw... is that a Dental term??



As Ken would say again







(in the most strong deep south accent) "highly technical"










Art


----------



## LJG

Art:


Fantastic, How far back from the screen do you figure the sweet spot/best seat in the house will be?


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Have you decided what your going to use as the demo material?


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LJG* /forum/post/11477881
> 
> 
> Art:
> 
> 
> Fantastic, How far back from the screen do you figure the sweet spot/best seat in the house will be?



Front row for me regardless (about 134" seated upright and maybe 6 to 8" more reclined)




Art


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/11484599
> 
> 
> Have you decided what your going to use as the demo material?



Don't know yet Don, I have some ideas to go from 1.33:1 out to 2.40:1 in stages as part of it.


Art


----------



## usualsuspects

The beginning of _The Road Warrior_ starts out as 1.33 then transforms to scope. Plus it is in HD.


----------



## Art Sonneborn












Screen wall complete,screen in place, new carpet on stage (black this time).


----------



## McCall

Looks fabulous Art.


----------



## CaspianM

Looking fan tas tic.


----------



## Art Sonneborn

Vistascope/BRIC at 1.33:1











Art


----------



## Art Sonneborn

Vistascope/BRIC @ 1.78:1


----------



## Art Sonneborn

Vistascope /BRIC 2.35:1











Art


----------



## sleeks

Art, that looks fantastic.


----------



## David_MSP

Thanks for sharing, Art! I can't wait to see this in person!


----------



## Mark_H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/11487148
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screen wall complete,screen in place, new carpet on stage (black this time).



Beautiful!


I ended up putting velvet on the floor in front of the screen as the black carpet was actually nowhere near black enough and was very visible compared to the walls and ceilings, which are invisible during screenings.


Mark


PS What lens are you using in the camera to get that shot?


----------



## thebland

Art,


Bon jour from, Paris§


I had to check in on your thread.


Tell me how difficult or easy the bric system was to set up?


how long did it take to t the screen together


and have you dialed in your isco lens... how difficult and how long did it take?


Looks fantastic!!!


----------



## Don_Kellogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/11487148
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screen wall complete,screen in place, new carpet on stage (black this time).





Black carpet looks nice, it really sets the stage off from the rest of the room. Not as black as the rest of the front wall but looks good.


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mark_H* /forum/post/11490534
> 
> 
> Beautiful!
> 
> What lens are you using in the camera to get that shot?



Thanks Mark. It's my wife's camera and the lens is an 18 to 55 zoom.


Art


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebland* /forum/post/11490589
> 
> 
> Art,
> 
> 
> Bon jour from, Paris§
> 
> 
> I had to check in on your thread.
> 
> 
> Tell me how difficult or easy the bric system was to set up?
> 
> 
> how long did it take to t the screen together
> 
> 
> and have you dialed in your isco lens... how difficult and how long did it take?
> 
> 
> Looks fantastic!!!



Jeff,

The set up of the BRIC ,using it's wired key pad is plug and play. Getting it into the remote is today's task.


We are still working with the projector,throw and port opening. So far this is the most complex and confounding aspect.


Enjoy your vacation !


Art


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/11491091
> 
> 
> Black carpet looks nice, it really sets the stage off from the rest of the room. Not as black as the rest of the front wall but looks good.




Thanks Don, I'm extremely pleased with the look of the room.










Art


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Yes you should be happy







. You have been, and remain to be the gold standard for quality, and performance in my book. Your theater has always been a source of inspiration.


----------



## David_MSP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/11494579
> 
> 
> Yes you should be happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . You have been, and remain to be the gold standard for quality, and performance in my book. Your theater has always been a source of inspiration.



I couldn't agree more. While my budget is much lower, as I currently go through the dedicated home theatre build in my basement, Art's setup has been and continues to be an inspiration. I continually strive for the same level of attention to detail and for the same passion that he demonstrates. Thanks again Art for sharing your ongoing saga and I look forward to meeting you in person later this month.


----------



## Allen

Art,


Your setup has always been a monument to the doctrine of no compromises, now it's better. Can't wait to hear your reaction when it is fully up and running.


Allen


----------



## Alan Gouger

I love the screen height, floor to ceiling. Very theatrical.

You better cut a hole in the seats and install disposable toilet bags for the grand opening!


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Hmm that's an idea Art plastic rap the chairs, and play the "Brown Note" at plus 10 reference. I know it's only a urban myth no proof to back it...


Predictions...


Cliff will yell and get excited, as only Cliff can.

Art will have a big smile on his face now that the day has finally arrived.

Ken will calibration all the bulbs in Arts light fixtures.

Marks products will about implode peoples heads making them say good god man do you have a license for those things.

People from all around the world will have a great time talking to each other.


and me well I'll probably say some Caddy Shack quotes and trip the light fantastic.


Oh an there might just be a fruit pizza in there somewhere you never know... you never know....


----------



## Alan Gouger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/11500706
> 
> 
> Hmm that's an idea Art plastic rap the chairs, and play the "Brown Note" at plus 10 reference. I know it's only a urban myth no proof to back it...



Art might have to pass out Butt Plugs


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Yeah but that would not be pretty once you pop you can't stop


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Alan Gouger* /forum/post/11500819
> 
> 
> Art might have to pass out Butt Plugs



So Alan,would you recommend giving them out with the name tags at the door as the most appropriate time? Should we explain to the wives and girlfriends or just expect HT nuts to know?


Is there an online vendor that will give deals for bulk quantity? The local porn shop doesn't carry that many.


----------



## Don_Kellogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/11501836
> 
> 
> So alan,
> 
> 
> Is there an online vendor that will give deals for bulk quantity? The local porn shop doesn't carry that many.




Sorry Art I raid the porn shop just today, figured I better stock up in case I get my theater done in time for a meet this year


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/11502033
> 
> 
> Sorry Art I raid the porn shop just today, figured I better stock up in case I get my theater done in time for a meet this year



Yea ,I thought that was you.I'll have to call around.










Art


----------



## kgveteran

Butt plugs and CIH....does it get any better










KG


----------



## Alan Gouger

Art will you still use your curtains or did you do away with them ?


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Alan Gouger* /forum/post/11503859
> 
> 
> Art will you still use your curtains or did you do away with them ?



We need to move the track and cut them back so they will retract enough for about six to eight inches of peekaboo but yes, we are going to hang them again. The expert is my wife Angela so we are going to work on that next week.










Art


----------



## LJG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/11487098
> 
> 
> Front row for me regardless (about 134" seated upright and maybe 6 to 8" more reclined)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Art



Thanks Art, I can't find your room dimensions, anyone know them? I assume your screen is 6' x 14' ?


My room is 18 x 18, only running 1 row of seating so 14 - 15' from 14' wide screen should be sweet.


Thanks for all your contributions to the forum, and good luck with your new state of the art.


----------



## Don_Kellogg

From the back of screen wall to the back of the equipment room 27', Width 19' give or take an inch


----------



## LJG

Thanks Don


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/11508173
> 
> 
> From the back of screen wall to the back of the equipment room 27', Width 19' give or take an inch



The room was close to the drawing. The length from front to back wall is just under 27' the width is just under 20' height is 9'2".


Art


----------



## Don_Kellogg

9'2" DROOL!! One of two things I wish I could change Width and Height, the length is fine...


----------



## taker

Art, could you tell me your reasoning for not going with a curved screen .. I hope to see you at CEDIA this in a few days..the AVs Forums Party


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *taker* /forum/post/11513626
> 
> 
> Art, could you tell me your reasoning for not going with a curved screen .. I hope to see you at CEDIA this in a few days..the AVs Forums Party



I'm dropping out of my CEDIA trip,too much unfinished work for my meet.










Two reasons for no curved screen:


1) I don't like what they look like (just a personal thing)


2) A curved screen would require more depth


Art


----------



## CAVX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/11515493
> 
> 
> 
> Two reasons for no curved screen:
> 
> 
> 1) I don't like what they look like (just a personal thing)
> 
> 
> 2) A curved screen would require more depth
> 
> 
> Art



Art, does the projector/lens/throw ratio require a curve? If the throw is long enough, you often don't need one...


Mark


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CAVX* /forum/post/11515659
> 
> 
> Art, does the projector/lens/throw ratio require a curve? If the throw is long enough, you often don't need one...
> 
> 
> Mark



Long throw minimizes but doesn't eliminate it. It's like AT screens. Joe Kane simply won't endorse them because they are a compromise in video, but if you don't use them you really compromise speaker positioning. I want a flat screen.


Art


----------



## Jason Turk

Art sorry I'll miss ya at Cedia! Very nice room though! Thanks again!


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jason Turk* /forum/post/11518029
> 
> 
> Art sorry I'll miss ya at Cedia! Very nice room though! Thanks again!



Well, if I get something drop shipped from AVS as expected then my not going to CEDIA will be worth it.

















I've gone the last four years and it is just tremendous fun and i get to see what i may want down the road. Since it is fun though I wouldn't have enjoyed it leaving so much to be done in the next three weeks.


Art


----------



## Jason Turk

Check your email!


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jason Turk* /forum/post/11518247
> 
> 
> Check your email!



So the L3 is on it's way ?







You guys at AVS have been so frigging awesome through this.


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Stress level dropping........


----------



## GetGray

Bet it's not.


----------



## Art Sonneborn

Just a quick update: The port is completed, as is the projector cradle ,the Cineslide is mounted and positioning of the anamorpic lens is roughly correct.Unfortunately the track and included cable for the curtains is not adequate for the new amount of retraction required.



Art


----------



## Mark_H

Get rid of the curtains! Let nothing stand your way!!


----------



## kgveteran

More room for solutions







The devil is in those darn details


KG


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mark_H* /forum/post/11554019
> 
> 
> Get rid of the curtains! Let nothing stand your way!!



Well ,since Angel is making new black velvet curtains, that would probably be a mistake.

















Art


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kgveteran* /forum/post/11554051
> 
> 
> More room for solutions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The devil is in those darn details
> 
> 
> KG



You can say that again !










Art


----------



## Ed Weinman

Don't get rid of the curtains! (my 2 cents!)


The opening and closing of curtains adds so much to the movie experience. It's a wonderful dramatic effect which, if you can, should be retained.


That's one thing I miss in most, if not all, theaters today. When I was growing up in the Bronx, N.Y., even the second/third tier theaters always took pride in the use of their curtains...the house lights would dim...the curtains would open as the main title was projected...


(just remembering!...)


----------



## klemsaba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ed Weinman* /forum/post/11554945
> 
> 
> Don't get rid of the curtains! (my 2 cents!)
> 
> 
> The opening and closing of curtains adds so much to the movie experience. It's a wonderful dramatic effect which, if you can, should be retained.
> 
> 
> That's one thing I miss in most, if not all, theaters today. When I was growing up in the Bronx, N.Y., even the second/third tier theaters always took pride in the use of their curtains...the house lights would dim...the curtains would open as the main title was projected...
> 
> 
> (just remembering!...)



In high school I worked at an old theater that had 1100 seats. We had two curtains... one side to side curtain and one waterfall curtain. They looked great. The waterfall curtain would raise and about the halfway point the side to side curtain would start opening. It looked impressive. Sadly the theater has been torn down.


----------



## Art Sonneborn

Don't worry,the curtains are an integral part of my theater, The much larger screen does not preclude their use but more work than we thought. The track isn't long enough,nor the cable mechanism. After I changed the carpet on the stage to black, Angela and I determined that black curtains would probaly set things off better. With three weeks to go and Angela making the new outfits for the girls too, it will get extremely busy.


Art


----------



## Mark_H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ed Weinman* /forum/post/11554945
> 
> 
> Don't get rid of the curtains! (my 2 cents!)
> 
> The opening and closing of curtains adds so much to the movie experience. It's a wonderful dramatic effect which, if you can, should be retained.



In a scope cinema you have the opening of the masks - that trumps the opening of the curtains in my opinion










When I "shutdown" my cinema the masks return to the 1.78:1 position so then during the next screening the menus can be done at 1.78:1 and then the masks can be opened out to 2.35:1 for the main film and also offer the wow factor to the audience.


Mark


----------



## CaspianM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/11556852
> 
> 
> Don't worry,the curtains are an integral part of my theater...
> 
> Art




I agree given the size of the room and screen. For a smaller room and screen that could be either. It certainly brings the element of tradition and culture to the space with a wow factor.


----------



## Art Sonneborn

Finally had the opportunity to watch my scope system ,one of my all time favorites,, Forbidden Planet, OMG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Fourteen feet wide , 19 fL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'll see what I can do for screen shots a little later.










Art


----------



## elmalloc

quit bragging and help me get my scope theater up n running


----------



## thebland

You know, I just went to MBurnsteins house and check out his 12 ft wide scope set up and the image size floored me! I have a 10 ft wide screen (so his screen was just 2 ft wider than mine) but just those 2 feet of increased width dramatically improved the impact or and largeness of the picture.....I can't even imagine 14' wide!!!


Congrats Art!


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elmalloc* /forum/post/11628602
> 
> 
> quit bragging and help me get my scope theater up n running



Sorry,if I'm not dead when mine is done I will.










Art


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebland* /forum/post/11629740
> 
> 
> You know, I just went to MBurnsteins house and check out his 12 ft wide scope set up and the image size floored me! I have a 10 ft wide screen (so his screen was just 2 ft wider than mine) but just those 2 feet of increased width dramatically improved the impact or and largeness of the picture.....I can't even imagine 14' wide!!!
> 
> 
> Congrats Art!



I had some concerns about those things that will nag CIH and get mentioned as issues eg,scaling,vertical resolution etc but the impact and immersion sent those concerns into the dim distance in the first minutes.


Still lots to do but we have a picture and it's pretty.










Art


----------



## GetGray

Is your's running 1 bulb or 2?


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GetGray* /forum/post/11630184
> 
> 
> Is your's running 1 bulb or 2?



I have the one lamp version Scott.


Art


----------



## thebland

Art,


How are things with the ISCO working out?


Was it quick to set up?


Any artifacts to mention of as your PJ is doing the image squeeze?


----------



## mburnstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebland* /forum/post/11629740
> 
> 
> You know, I just went to MBurnsteins house and check out his 12 ft wide scope set up and the image size floored me! I have a 10 ft wide screen (so his screen was just 2 ft wider than mine) but just those 2 feet of increased width dramatically improved the impact or and largeness of the picture.....I can't even imagine 14' wide!!!
> 
> 
> Congrats Art!



Congrats Big Dog!


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebland* /forum/post/11630300
> 
> 
> Art,
> 
> 
> How are things with the ISCO working out?
> 
> 
> Was it quick to set up?
> 
> 
> Any artifacts to mention of as your PJ is doing the image squeeze?




Right now I'm only sliding it in and out manually but the pin cushion is not even an issue. Clear pixel structure with lens in place edge to edge corner to corner little or no CA. We had to move the whole slide back about two inches because as we focused the ISCO it came closer to the wall and it interfered with the port hole frame. It has worked out great so far.


Art


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mburnstein* /forum/post/11635845
> 
> 
> Congrats Big Dog!



You hangen with Cliff ?










Art


----------



## mburnstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/11635925
> 
> 
> You hangen with Cliff ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Art



Hi

No, I just kind of laugh when i see him post
















Nice to have jeff over this past Thursday. 12 foot wide scoped SMX with the front row (only row) about 1.2x scoped screen width.

The non scoped sources look great direct from DISH HDTV or PS3 straight into JVC RS-1 16:9

Yes, i can't imagine the extra 2 foot width scoped viewing. How wide is your HDTV viewing width?

Mark


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mburnstein* /forum/post/11636042
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> How wide is your HDTV viewing width?
> 
> Mark



128" I believe is what we have it set to.


Art


----------



## Tukkis

Art,


Great job bud!


Any closer pics of the masking system?


----------



## mburnstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/11636075
> 
> 
> 128" I believe is what we have it set to.
> 
> 
> Art



I get to watch the overcompressed HDTV at 110 inches wide, and this is big enough at the 156 inch seating position to not give to bad a picture. I think Jeff is shooting for 14 foot 1 inch scoped screen


----------



## Ed Weinman

Art,


Quick question...when I go to your site, I can see all the pictures except the "latest" which only appear as blank boxes with a small "x" in the upper left hand corner...


Any sugestions?


Thanks, in advance.


----------



## flint350




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ed Weinman* /forum/post/11638085
> 
> 
> Art,
> 
> 
> Quick question...when I go to your site, I can see all the pictures except the "latest" which only appear as blank boxes with a small "x" in the upper left hand corner...Any sugestions?



Watch out walking under those things - they are dangerous:


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ed Weinman* /forum/post/11638085
> 
> 
> Art,
> 
> 
> Quick question...when I go to your site, I can see all the pictures except the "latest" which only appear as blank boxes with a small "x" in the upper left hand corner...
> 
> 
> Any sugestions?
> 
> 
> Thanks, in advance.



Yea,find me some more time to update my site














My intent is to link to my blog there at some point..


My equipment list has changed a ton in the last few weeks etc.



Art


----------



## Ed Weinman

Art,


O.K.,...thought it was my computer...thanks.


----------



## taker

Art can you tell me what was the cost for the screen.. I want to do a curved one at 14Ft wide 2.35:1


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *taker* /forum/post/11649809
> 
> 
> Art can you tell me what was the cost for the screen.. I want to do a curved one at 14Ft wide 2.35:1



PM Jason Turk at AVScience he will give you the best possible pricing.


Art


----------



## Jason Turk

Thanks Art for the plug.


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jason Turk* /forum/post/11657764
> 
> 
> Thanks Art for the plug.



I'm very pleased with the picture even from the "breaking all the rules front row" it is stunning. If we can get the HDMI switching to work better we should be in good shape. The anamorphic lens and slide are fantastic with about 1/2" of pincushion over 14' !


Art


----------



## Jason Turk

1/2"!!!!?? That is pretty darn good.


----------



## William Seaward

Art,


What kind of HDMI problems are you having? Have you looked at the Zektor HDMI5 switcher? I just purchased one and it cured all my HDMI blues...


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *William Seaward* /forum/post/11661264
> 
> 
> Art,
> 
> 
> What kind of HDMI problems are you having? Have you looked at the Zektor HDMI5 switcher? I just purchased one and it cured all my HDMI blues...



Locking in consistantly primarily. We are u8sing the AVM 50. I hope tonight I can work with it (no time to even get in there with family things).I'm hoping to avoid another component when the Anthem should be able to handle this no problem.


Art


----------



## Art Sonneborn

Here are a couple of shots of the Cineslide,ISCO III and HT5000:


----------



## CAVX

So where are the screen shots?


Mark


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CAVX* /forum/post/11709992
> 
> 
> So where are the screen shots?
> 
> 
> Mark




Requires a tripod and more time than I have,later after the meet.


Art


----------



## CaspianM

Nice set up!


----------



## GetGray

Art, the box looks great and even allows for a nice calibration view port hole when removed







. I see you got the CineSlide to move back out of the way toward the other room. Very clean, excellent job guys. Thanks for the photo.


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GetGray* /forum/post/11710700
> 
> 
> Art, the box looks great and even allows for a nice calibration view port hole when removed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I see you got the CineSlide to move back out of the way toward the other room. Very clean, excellent job guys. Thanks for the photo.



Thanks for the excellent product Scott.







Looking foward to meeting you !


Art


----------



## thebland

Art,


Those pix late last night (thanks) were very, very helpful. Thanks.. I am going to have to do a similar box except I'll need to cut into the soffet that sits above my port hole. Should be messy but, at least, I have the space to do it.


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebland* /forum/post/11714400
> 
> 
> Art,
> 
> 
> Those pix late last night (thanks) were very, very helpful. Thanks.. I am going to have to do a similar box except I'll need to cut into the soffet that sits above my port hole. Should be messy but, at least, I have the space to do it.



Yes no problem. After our conversation it was obvious that you are concerned about exactly the same things I was and rightly so. I hope things go smoothly for you.


Art


----------



## theirishgonzo

what is the size of your room?


----------



## Dennis Erskine

The best HDMI switcher I've found is from www.vizionware.com 

So far the only one I've found that handles EDID correctly.


----------



## Mark_H

Get a Lumagen RadianceXD? That way you get HDMI switching plus the video processing bells and whistles it will offer...


Mark


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mark_H* /forum/post/11720062
> 
> 
> Get a Lumagen RadianceXD? That way you get HDMI switching plus the video processing bells and whistles it will offer...
> 
> 
> Mark



So then I will have three video processors,the one in the Anthem,the projector and a Radiance just so something will switch HDMI sources correctly ?










It's too late for any of this for the meet now unfortunately.


Art


----------



## Dream1

Very well done, Art!


----------



## Dennis Erskine

Even the Radiance has issues with HDMI switching ... it doesn't appear to buffer and if it did, it would have to be turned on all the time.


----------



## thebland

Well, the Radiance is in Beta, hopefully all gets worked out.


HDMI just sucks.


----------



## Mark_H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/11720961
> 
> 
> So then I will have three video processors,the one in the Anthem,the projector and a Radiance just so something will switch HDMI sources correctly ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Art



Don't forget the bells and whistles the Radiance will offer; CMS, parametric Gamma, colour space correction and so on.


Mark


----------



## QQQ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dennis Erskine* /forum/post/11719984
> 
> 
> The best HDMI switcher I've found is from www.vizionware.com
> 
> So far the only one I've found that handles EDID correctly.



I can't find any switchers on that site. Are they keeping them a secret?


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mark_H* /forum/post/11730137
> 
> 
> Don't forget the bells and whistles the Radiance will offer; CMS, parametric Gamma, colour space correction and so on.
> 
> 
> Mark



Mark, these are all in the HT 5000 already.


Art


----------



## Mark_H

Okey dokey










Mark


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mark_H* /forum/post/11731893
> 
> 
> Okey dokey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark



The only reason I'm making all this stink is literally I'd end up with three video processors. I may still have to do it but it just seems as though I have a lot of redundency that I'm paying for. I'd rather have the Anthem do it giving me OSD of setting including volume.


Art


----------



## Dennis Erskine

QQQ

They had one working at the display at CEDIA. I believe they will start shipping in October. You can email them and get the detail. It was a very effective unit, very solidly built and no where near the price I thought it would be at...and an elegant solution for EDID problems that can occur when the source is on but not "talking" to the display. Early next year...a matrix switch.


----------



## thebland

Art,


Try posting to _Bob Pariseau_ on the Anthem thread...he is pretty knowledgeable about all things Anthem.


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebland* /forum/post/11734353
> 
> 
> Art,
> 
> 
> Try posting to _Bob Pariseau_ on the Anthem thread...he is pretty knowledgeable about all things Anthem.



That thread is so long I didn't even want to open it.







I'll give it a try.


Art


----------



## Art Sonneborn

Incredible meet at my place and IU got to show off my scope set up to just short of seventy AVScience forum guests.


Here is a pic of some of the folks (not including Angela and me) who made it possible an made the day.


Left to right Mark Seaton the engineer who built my speakers and set up my audio,my daughter Stephanie,Ken Whitcomb the man behind the video,Jamie the Bartender,Chris Collins who set up a lot of the systems to integrate and supplied the moral support to get thing done,my daughter Salina, Nicole Adler one of my staff and a great help at the meet.











Art


----------



## The Bogg

Nice picture, it really gives perspective of how big your screen is. You must be older than you look in your avatar because your "kids" look like adults.


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The Bogg* /forum/post/11774559
> 
> 
> Nice picture, it really gives perspective of how big your screen is. You must be older than you look in your avatar because your "kids" look like adults.



Thanks it was a day of days ! I'm fifty two.


Art


----------



## Art Sonneborn

Serenity 14' wide , 21 fL:


----------



## thebland

Holy Sh!t!!!


----------



## GetGray

Photographs do it NO justice. If ever there was a time "you had to be there" this is one of them. To say "the impact of that screen and that complete setup in person is magnificient" would be a collosal understatement. Bravo.


----------



## Nasty N8

So wish I could have experienced that JUST WOW. Well maybe next year. Looks great enjoy your new setup buddy.


Nate


----------



## CIH_CLGmo

Art,


Without any exageration those pictures of "Serenity" are best I have seen in this thread!


Congratulations,


C Guillermo


----------



## Art Sonneborn

One of my favorites:












Art


----------



## overclkr

One of my favorites.



















SMOKIN'!!!!!!!!!!!










Cliffy


----------



## eq_shadimar

Awesome screen shots!


So now that you have had a chance to play around with the new setup a bit do you have any regrets giving up the crt stack?


Laters,

Jeff


----------



## BarbaraStreisand













Must have been pretty exciting. That guy is playing with his nipple!









Actually, the guy behind him must also be excited as he too is fondling the neeple.


----------



## davdev




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/11773163
> 
> 
> Incredible meet at my place and IU got to show off my scope set up to just short of seventy AVScience forum guests.
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of some of the folks (not including Angela and me) who made it possible an made the day.
> 
> 
> Left to right Mark Seaton the engineer who built my speakers and set up my audio,my daughter Stephanie,Ken Whitcomb the man behind the video,Jamie the Bartender,Chris Collins who set up a lot of the systems to integrate and supplied the moral support to get thing done,my daughter Salina, Nicole Adler one of my staff and a great help at the meet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Art



Let me go on record by saying Art's daughter's are HOTTTT!!!!


Sorry


----------



## The Bogg




BarbaraStreisand;11800764
Must have been pretty exciting. That guy is playing with his nipple! [IMG said:


> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/images/smilies/eek.gif[/IMG]
> 
> Actually, the guy behind him must also be excited as he too is fondling the neeple.



They're actually checking their pacemakers are still functioning after the last bass transient.


Seriously though, fantastic setup. Obviously a large room given the number of people in there. Wish I had that space but will do what I can with the 17x24.5x7.5ft I do have.


Art, do you or any of the other guys here use a small lcd monitor to do menu adjustments etc...? (instead of firing up the projector to adjust the speaker level for example) I've been looking for one but haven't actually been able to find a small one with svideo input (6 to 10 inches in screen size). Found a couple of computer lcds 15-19 inches which may have to do but just wondering if anyone has found the smaller ones?


----------



## GetGray




> Quote:
> Must have been pretty exciting. That guy is playing with his nipple!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the guy behind him must also be excited as he too is fondling the neeple.



Those are drinks. Plenty avail for all. Only the water bottle guys have crossed arms







Rest of us clutching. Stupid us didn't know there were pull out drink holders till later


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davdev* /forum/post/11802121
> 
> 
> Let me go on record by saying Art's daughter's are HOTTTT!!!!
> 
> 
> Sorry



I have hundreds of pictures that Angela and the girls took but of Al's shots this was my favorite of the girls:













Art


----------



## davdev




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/11803275
> 
> 
> I have hundreds of pictures that Angela and the girls took but of Al's shots this was my favorite of the girls:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Art




I remember you posted a bunch in an older thread in the Construction Forum (I think).


----------



## joeycalda

WOW ...I can totally appreciate the time and effort that went into this project!!


What sitting distance do you find best for this size of screen. I am sure they are all great but there must be a preference.


Eight 15 inch enclosed subs must really add to the experience. Have you measured how low your room can go?



Congrats

Joey


----------



## HiFiGuy1

Congratulations, Art! I am proud for you. I wish I had the opportunity to see your room someday. It sounds like it is phenomenal, but I would expect nothing less!


----------



## mburnstein

Must have deleted the post??


----------



## Catdaddy67

Setup looks awesome, Art.


One thing I did notice, and maybe its just because Ive got a girl that is starting to be not so little anymore, is that Seaton maybe had a little too much to drink.


That left had of his looks a little too "low" for me. 8)


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joeycalda* /forum/post/11812516
> 
> 
> WOW ...I can totally appreciate the time and effort that went into this project!!
> 
> 
> What sitting distance do you find best for this size of screen. I am sure they are all great but there must be a preference.
> 
> 
> Eight 15 inch enclosed subs must really add to the experience. Have you measured how low your room can go?
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats
> 
> Joey



Joey so far I still like the front row which is just under two heights. Measured pretty flat to 8Hz.


Art


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Catdaddy67* /forum/post/11816988
> 
> 
> Setup looks awesome, Art.
> 
> 
> One thing I did notice, and maybe its just because Ive got a girl that is starting to be not so little anymore, is that Seaton maybe had a little too much to drink.
> 
> 
> That left had of his looks a little too "low" for me. 8)



Mark's girl was in the room then I doubt it was anything(besides Steph is 23).











The worse problewm is Salina on the left who is 16 !


Art


----------



## overclkr

Now THAT is a SCREENSHOT!










Cliffy


----------



## davdev




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/11817308
> 
> 
> Mark's girl was in the room then I doubt it was anything(besides Steph is 23).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The worse problewm is Salina on the left who is 16 !
> 
> 
> Art



I hope you don't mind, but I blew that pic up and pasted it to my bedroom ceiling


----------



## number9ine

Art:


Way to go, you've built my dream theater. I want to be you when I grow up.










Enjoy it!


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *number9ine* /forum/post/11829610
> 
> 
> Art:
> 
> 
> Way to go, you've built my dream theater. I want to be you when I grow up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy it!



Thanks but after I had a meeting at school regarding my seven year old son Turner on Friday it was pretty evident that when the teacher was telling me things about him that needed work ,and they were all things I do, growing up hasn't been part of my plan for me.

















Art


----------



## The Bogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/11837168
> 
> 
> Thanks but after I had a meeting at school regarding my seven year old son Turner on Friday it was pretty evident that when the teacher was telling me things about him that needed work ,and they were all things I do, growing up hasn't been part of my plan for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Art



LOL.


Did your son have the biggest shiniest toy in class too?


----------



## elmalloc

Lol!


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The Bogg* /forum/post/11837561
> 
> 
> LOL.
> 
> 
> Did your son have the biggest shiniest toy in class too?



Well ,that wasn't the reason I was at his school but if he follows in my footsteps he sees how good having the best toy makes dad feel.










Art


----------



## price3

The best gets better Art.

When the image is that big I imagine you can see the limitations of 1080p?


----------



## CaspianM

Did the Harley belong to someone attending the meet?

I am a biker myself.


----------



## elmalloc

Which bike


----------



## Samaritano




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CaspianM* /forum/post/11888015
> 
> 
> Did the Harley belong to someone attending the meet?
> 
> I am a biker myself.



It belongs to a forum member. See here

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...9#post11817359


----------



## khellandros66




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davdev* /forum/post/11802121
> 
> 
> Let me go on record by saying Art's daughter's are HOTTTT!!!!
> 
> 
> Sorry



I believe I already told him this LOL










~Bobby


----------



## CaspianM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Samaritano* /forum/post/11888966
> 
> 
> It belongs to a forum member. See here
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...9#post11817359



Thanks for the link Samaritano.


----------



## James McClellan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *price3* /forum/post/11878423
> 
> 
> When the image is that big I imagine you can see the limitations of 1080p?



You could definitely see the limitations of a (relatively) poorly mastered source. _King Kong_ was pristine while _The Matrix Revolutions_ showed some kinds of artifacts in dark scenes.


----------



## Art Sonneborn

Tha Harley belongs to sandbagger (Kevin) from Inkster,MI.


Art


----------



## elmalloc

what type of nickname is sandbagger guess its better than elmo


----------



## The Bogg

After seeing and reading about "scope" setups I've decided to jump in too. It will be on a smaller scale than Art's:


Smaller screen - 100 inch wide Screen Research vs 14ft vistascope.


Smaller projector - Black Pearl vs Sim 5000


Smaller lens - Prismasonic FE-1500r vs Isco 3


Smaller woofers - pair of Fathom F113s vs 4 Submersives


Smaller scantily clad daughter - see attached!


----------



## elmalloc

Lol!


----------



## Art Sonneborn

Remembering the days when mine were like that (a gorgeous baby by the way). Enjoy these days with the baby they will pass too quickly.


Congrats on jumping into CH.












Art


----------



## elmalloc

art now that your setup is done you said you'd help me with mine, i'm in brunswick ohio which is 2 hours east of Toledo.


Thanks - if you can't physically help, any monetary contribution will help. Thank you! Let me leap into CIH with your help.


Thanks again.


Ah if only it were true.=)

-ELMO


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elmalloc* /forum/post/11903730
> 
> 
> art now that your setup is done you said you'd help me with mine, i'm in brunswick ohio which is 2 hours east of Toledo.
> 
> 
> Thanks - if you can't physically help, any monetary contribution will help. Thank you! Let me leap into CIH with your help.
> 
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> 
> Ah if only it were true.=)
> 
> -ELMO



If you need a job let me know, I'm interviewing.














Seriously though ,good luck with your project.



Art


----------



## tbase1

Hey elmo,


I'm in medina ohio ...We need to reach out to one another. there is a bunch of guys in the area that's members on the forum. GO TRIBE!


----------



## elmalloc

I will be in medina soon, building a house in brunswick. I'm trying to form a sweet HT setup..maybe you guys can flil up the HT chairs as of now I only have 3-4 people I know here who would be interestedin watching movies with me. Just moved here 4-5 months ago.


I need an AVSForum bumper sticker.


----------



## The Bogg




----------



## khellandros66

Art you better invite me next time you have a gtg, how else can I meet your daughters?!


Course this may also be why I haven't received an invite 


~Bobby


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *khellandros66* /forum/post/11992079
> 
> 
> Art you better invite me next time you have a gtg, how else can I meet your daughters?!
> 
> 
> Course this may also be why I haven't received an invite
> 
> 
> ~Bobby




Bobby,

We are actually planning to have another meet aroound halloween next year. Watch the HT meets forum periodically. The girls can actually snub guys with the best of them (especially Stephanie).


A couple of pictures Angela took of her in the back yard Sunday:


----------



## VTPete

This is the best thread, ever!


----------



## khellandros66












Those shots are amazing, love the red hair that is super, definitely a turn on for me.


I think you wife outta consider submitting her outfit designs, cause they are great too.

BTW I think the HT is cool too I guess...


~Bobby


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *khellandros66;11996648
> 
> [SIZE="1"* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> BTW I think the HT is cool too I guess...[/size]
> 
> 
> ~Bobby




I didn't know AVS forum had a font that small.










Art


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *khellandros66;11996648
> 
> [SIZE="1"* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> BTW I think the HT is cool too I guess...[/size]
> 
> 
> ~Bobby



I didn't know AVScience forum had a font that small.


----------



## khellandros66












You got mail, at comcast....


~Bobby


----------



## LJG

Art:


Wondering what the depth of the screen wall is (from screen to wall), do you happen to have any pictures you might be able to post of the original construction, lastly hwere there any accoustical requirements?


Thanks


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LJG* /forum/post/12060960
> 
> 
> Art:
> 
> 
> Wondering what the depth of the screen wall is (from screen to wall), do you happen to have any pictures you might be able to post of the original construction, lastly hwere there any accoustical requirements?
> 
> 
> Thanks



The screen wall is two feet from the front wall. There is JM Insulshield covering the front wall the side wall behind the screen wall and ceiling 2" thick.


Art


----------



## LJG

Thanks Art, appreciated


----------



## William Seaward

Art,


Did the extra treatment help? I've been considering adding another layer behind my screen as well.


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *William Seaward* /forum/post/12080128
> 
> 
> Art,
> 
> 
> Did the extra treatment help? I've been considering adding another layer behind my screen as well.



Well actually William, when we compared the before and after it didn't make much difference in my room. We did ,however, change other things at the same time including a much larger screen ,smaller screen wall, cut back the width of the towers to accomdate the new wider screen ,etc so tough to say if it made or would have made a difference if the other changes hadn't also been implemented.




Art


----------



## LJG

Art:


Could you possibly share your thoughts on the screens you auditioned before you chose the Stewart Microperf X2, I am sure you considered SMX and Screen research.


Thanks


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LJG* /forum/post/12128049
> 
> 
> Art:
> 
> 
> Could you possibly share your thoughts on the screens you auditioned before you chose the Stewart Microperf X2, I am sure you considered SMX and Screen research.
> 
> 
> Thanks



At the time I made my choice ,SMX wasn't making anything remotely like the Vistascope/ BRIC so despite the fact that I'd seen their screen it was out of the running. I saw pretty bad moire on the SMX using the Pearl at a home theater meet as well.


SR has no gain choices and the Studiotech 130 has Joe Kane's blessing so that meant a lot. The ANSI loss using SR has been documented compared to X2 so was part of the decision mix.


This was my third Stewart screen and they have done me right so them being a known quantity meant a lot.


Art


----------



## LJG

Thanks Art, means a lot


----------



## thuway

Art I'm somewhat curious,


Why did you choose the components that you did. Aside from the ISCO lens (which is by far the best out there)- the projector, the speakers, and the screen (I was wondering why you didn't go high power)?



How do bluray and HD-DVD look on a screen that big? Do you lose any impact or does it come very close if not as close to the theater as possible?


AWESOME theater btw.


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/12128497
> 
> 
> I saw pretty bad moire on the SMX using the Pearl at a home theater meet as well.



Hi Art,


I have a question on this, was this at Cliffs CRT Blendzilla meeting when they were testing the Pearl? If so, his screen wasn't rotated for moiré since he is using CRT.


Ruben


----------



## coldmachine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thuway* /forum/post/12133487
> 
> 
> 
> (I was wondering why you didn't go high power)?


----------



## usualsuspects

Just a point of reference - The only time I have ever seen moiré on my SMX screen + Pearl combo was during initial setup - the first stretch of the screen material was not tight enough. My material is mounted at about a 15 degree tilt. Images sizes between 120 wide and 67 tall in different AR's.


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thuway* /forum/post/12133487
> 
> 
> Art I'm somewhat curious,
> 
> 
> Why did you choose the components that you did. Aside from the ISCO lens (which is by far the best out there)- the projector, the speakers, and the screen (I was wondering why you didn't go high power)?
> 
> 
> 
> How do bluray and HD-DVD look on a screen that big? Do you lose any impact or does it come very close if not as close to the theater as possible?
> 
> 
> AWESOME theater btw.



Going back four years I wanted in walls at the time in my columns,Triad was the best at the time. They are still in place but will likely be one of a couple of things I upgrade in the next year they have performed very well despite being undersized compared to the fronts and subs now that i've upgraded them.


My front channels are Seaton _Catalysts_ which were designed by Mark Seaton for rooms like mine. They have been one of the best audio desicions I've made. My subs are Seaton _Submersives_. There are four each with two 15" drivers and 1000 watts per speaker. These allow tremendously powerful LFE in my room flat to about 7Hz or 8Hz in room.


I did not choose the high power for several reasons. The first is the narrow viewing cone is unacceptable for my theater,there is no AT alternative,no masking system like the vistascope and last but certainly not least, I get 22fL with the reference Studiotech 130 surface so no need for a high gain screen.


Art


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandmanX* /forum/post/12135066
> 
> 
> Hi Art,
> 
> 
> I have a question on this, was this at Cliffs CRT Blendzilla meeting when they were testing the Pearl? If so, his screen wasn't rotated for moiré since he is using CRT.
> 
> 
> Ruben



No it was not but I heard about it later.



Art


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *usualsuspects* /forum/post/12135399
> 
> 
> Just a point of reference - The only time I have ever seen moiré on my SMX screen + Pearl combo was during initial setup - the first stretch of the screen material was not tight enough. My material is mounted at about a 15 degree tilt. Images sizes between 120 wide and 67 tall in different AR's.




Good to know that the tilting solves the problem.


Art


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coldmachine* /forum/post/12135397




LOL


Art


----------



## zamboniman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thuway* /forum/post/12133487
> 
> 
> 
> How do bluray and HD-DVD look on a screen that big? Do you lose any impact or does it come very close if not as close to the theater as possible?
> 
> 
> AWESOME theater btw.


























Witnessing Art's setup first hand.... I'd go as far as.... It not just close but surpasses any theater I've seen. His "system" (that's really what it is, an integrated complete system room, equipent, execution) is far and away the real stuff top to bottom first rate no compromise.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandmanX* /forum/post/12135066
> 
> 
> Hi Art,
> 
> 
> I have a question on this, was this at Cliffs CRT Blendzilla meeting when they were testing the Pearl? If so, his screen wasn't rotated for moiré since he is using CRT.
> 
> 
> Ruben




Ruben, no Moire from the Pearl at my meet.










I would not have shown it if so.


Cliffy


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/12137391
> 
> 
> Ruben, no Moire from the Pearl at my meet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would not have shown it if so.
> 
> 
> Cliffy




















Art


----------



## video_bit_bucket

Art do you have any experience with the Firehawk as opposed to the Studiotech 130? I am really having a hard time selecting a screen. In the quest for the best image the Studiotech 130 would seem to be the choice, but am not clear how tolerate if at all it is of ambient light which would seem to be the only reason not to use the Studiotech 130 as opposed to the Firehawk. Is that your understanding/experience?


Based on what affect (if any) you see from the x2 treatment if I hope some day to go to an AT setup should I go ahead and get that now? Any idea in real impact how much the X2 treatment lowers gain? The Stewart site just says up to 70% brighter than competitors.


I could actually use a Dalite HP for ambient rejection but am concerned over time it will seem to be too much of a compromise, and a waste if I want to later go the AT route.


This will be in front of a Infocus 777 running at 56x134 screen





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/12128497
> 
> 
> At the time I made my choice ,SMX wasn't making anything remotely like the Vistascope/ BRIC so despite the fact that I'd seen their screen it was out of the running. I saw pretty bad moire on the SMX using the Pearl at a home theater meet as well.
> 
> 
> SR has no gain choices and the Studiotech 130 has Joe Kane's blessing so that meant a lot. The ANSI loss using SR has been documented compared to X2 so was part of the decision mix.
> 
> 
> This was my third Stewart screen and they have done me right so them being a known quantity meant a lot.
> 
> 
> Art


----------



## GetGray

I can't speak to the rest, but if you have any ambient issues, I'd recommend against a ST130. It will wash badly if the conditions aren't optimal. It's the standard if you have a dedicated thater (100% light control and no side reflections), but it won't do anything to to help with Ambient. I am a fan of the Firehawk due to it's great flexibility for a lot of installs, particularly with a bright PJ like the 777. Don't know about the MP. HTH


----------



## Art Sonneborn

HP has two problems that made it a non starter for me. The first is no AT and the second is viewing cone limitations.


Art


----------



## thebland

I considered a Firehawk microperf but they could not make in in the 14' wide screen I needed.... So, it was a moot point.


----------

